# اهداء من منتدى الكنيسه العربيه الى اسر شهداء نجع حمادى



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2010)

[YOUTUBE]67GkbsrUF5E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

اهداء جميل شكرا ليك و ربنا يباركك و اجمل تقييم


----------



## gogocata (11 يناير 2010)

فعلا لما الملك يكون عنده بستان وجه اوان حصاد الاثمار وان حب الملك يقطف ثمرة ياكلها
ياترى هيختار انهى ثمرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد الثمرة الناضجة الجميلة فى الشكل والرائحة 
زى مااختار اولادة اللى هيعيدو معاه العيد فى سماه ليهم احلى شكل واحلى ريحة
ربنا يصبر اهاليهم على فراق اولادهم
++++++++++++++


----------



## gogocata (11 يناير 2010)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2010)

رهييييبة بجد ومؤثرة اوى اوى 
ميرسى خالص ليك يا مينا 
ربنا يرحمهم 
​


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

*الرب يبارك مجهودك *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2010)

راااائعة جدااا
ومؤثرة قوى
ميرسى ليك
وربنا يعزى قلوبهم​


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 يناير 2010)

مفيش كلام يقدر يوصف اللي جوه كل واحد فينا 
ربنا يصبر اهاليهم واللي معزينا انهم في احضان اللي احن عليهم مننا اللي مش هيسيب حقهم وهيجبهلهم


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يناير 2010)

يازهور خطفها ابليس ونبيه من الحياة
انعموا بالحياة مع المسيح فى حضن ابوكم
تهللوا وافرحوا لقد تركتم حياة الحزن والشقاء
وانضميتوا لصفوف الشهداء
وياويلك يا محمد على اللى عملته للناس الكره 
الى متى يارب لا تنتقم لنا من الساكنين على الارض
قلبنا يدمع على الظلم اللى ساد بين الناس
انشر سلامك يارب بين المخدوعين فى هذا الضلال
صلوا من اجلنا لكى ننضم اليكم يا شهداء المسيح


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ليك فيديو جميل ومعزي*


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (11 يناير 2010)

اهداء جميل جدا الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم:sami73:


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2010)

*جميل ومعزى كيوبيد*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## maged18 (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك على الفيديو فيديو مؤثر جدا


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> رهييييبة بجد ومؤثرة اوى اوى
> ميرسى خالص ليك يا مينا
> ربنا يرحمهم
> ​




*ميرسى يا بنت العدرا نورتى*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اهداء جميل شكرا ليك و ربنا يباركك و اجمل تقييم




*ميرسى يا طحبوش نورت*


----------



## راشي (12 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ليك مؤثرة قوى

اذكرونا أمام عرش المسيح *​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يناير 2010)

*ميررررررسي كيوبيد علي التامل الرائع *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك يا مينا​


----------



## romyo (13 يناير 2010)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييله ومعزيه جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يرحمنا بصلواتهم

ويعزى قلوبنا كلنا

فكلنا اسر شهداء السيف الاسلامى

شكرا كيوبيد الاهداء الجميل​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2010)

*اهداء رائع 
الرب يعوض تعب محبة اللي كاتب كلماتة والناطق بية وكل من شارك بالعمل وانت يا مينا اللي جبتة هنا 

سلام المسيح بقلوب الجميع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى يجماعه نورتم
*​


----------

